
Would Human Extinction Be a Tragedy? - artur_makly
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/12/17/opinion/human-extinction-climate-change.html
======
daxfohl
It'd definitely be a tragedy for any company with an ad-based revenue stream.

------
FloNeu
Not really - i guess.

